# Chopin's Waltzes



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Are these amongst his most joyful compositions? They are so fun and cheerful for the most part.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Are these amongst his most joyful compositions? They are so fun and cheerful for the most part.


Not when Claudio Arrau plays them.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Not when Claudio Arrau plays them.


That sounds joyful to me!

I have the Zoltan Kocsis collection.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> That sounds joyful to me!
> 
> I have the Zoltan Kocsis collection.


Kocsis plays things always fast, energetically. To me Arrau plays the waltzes as if they're dances at a funeral.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Are these amongst his most joyful compositions?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I think the third piano sonata is his most joyful composition. It’s a sort of four movement affirmation of the life force.


----------

